# Has anyone used a treat ball for a cat?



## Fallenrose (9 August 2013)

Hi, my moggies are indoor cats as they are both genetically deaf. Maurice is a little overweight (was overweight when we got him from the rescue centre). We play with him as much as possible.

Was considering putting his overnight biscuits in a treat ball (you can get them designed for cats) as this would keep him busy and give him exercise.

Has anyone done this? Did it work? Was the cat interested in the treat ball?

Thank you!


----------



## HollyhedgePippa (9 August 2013)

Yep I have tried to use one, and my cat took no notice of it


----------



## s4sugar (9 August 2013)

I use them but a small clear plastic drinks bottle works better.  Put the lid on and cut a slot for biscuits to spin out.


----------



## Fallenrose (9 August 2013)

Thanks for replies! Good idea S4Sugar! Will try that!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (9 August 2013)

Fallenrose said:



			Hi, my moggies are indoor cats as they are both genetically deaf. Maurice is a little overweight (was overweight when we got him from the rescue centre). We play with him as much as possible.

Was considering putting his overnight biscuits in a treat ball (you can get them designed for cats) as this would keep him busy and give him exercise.

Has anyone done this? Did it work? Was the cat interested in the treat ball?

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

I bought a treat ball for cats some years ago, and as far as the cats that I tried it on were concerned, I wasted my money. If you want to give it a try, how about beginning with something homemade, to see if it interests your cats?  
(All the following photos are found through Google image search)






If you want to buy something, the Twist N Treat Teaser looks more fun than my treat ball






I've seen the Cat Maze slow feeder, which I think that at least one of my cats would be good at using, but my other cat is very clumsy, and even though I know that it is not supposed to be possible, I'm sure that she would manage to make it fall over/apart somehow.






The cat activity tunnel feeder seems like a little easier version of the above 






Cats can use the Buster Food Maze






There is also an Aikiou slow feeder
[youtube]prZfopxxZjk[/youtube]

And there is several other alternatives.


If you want something else to entertain them, that doesn't involve food, do you have a Roomba or similar? Many cats seems to enjoy them, one way or another.
[youtube]Sp4wPQAzOsE[/youtube]

[youtube]bhEpnVaKz-U[/youtube]

Even though sometimes it seems that they are mainly onboard for the ride 
[youtube]4My-6awLUuw[/youtube]

Or trying to sleep on it
[youtube]GTxW3GWZ5hI[/youtube]


----------



## s4sugar (10 August 2013)

I have the cat maze slow feeder for my Cornish rex girls -they tip it over about twice a week.


----------



## Fallenrose (11 August 2013)

Wow, thank you FinnishLapphund! I think my spoilt kitties are going to be even more spoilt lol!


----------



## Moya_999 (11 August 2013)

Fallenrose said:



			Wow, thank you FinnishLapphund! I think my spoilt kitties are going to be even more spoilt lol! 

Click to expand...

Hair balls are a nuisance to cats, some rid them by eating grass some my continuous coughing.  
 regular grooming helps 
 vets can prescribe http://www.vet-medic.com/cats-c67/h...nt-c346/animalcare-lax-a-past-paste-70g-p7382, which works very well.
 You can use a special food for hair balls

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_treats_catnip/cat_snacks/sanabelle_cat_snack/234263
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/dry_cat_food/hills_feline/senior/13588
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/dry_cat_food/affinity_ultima/331880
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Whiskas-Ant...=1376252916&sr=8-1&keywords=cat+food+hairball


----------



## AmyHack (11 August 2013)

Yep we have the atmosphere one which is really sturdy and weighted too so it works really well. You can also change the difficulty. My cat loves it.


----------



## Moya_999 (11 August 2013)

Oh yes and the one I use

http://www.petdrugsonline.co.uk/p-1494-katalax-tube.aspx?gclid=CKrc3qag9rgCFe_LtAodwlgAwg


----------



## Lanky Loll (12 August 2013)

We had one but gave up on it - we have one fussy cat who was quite happy to use it but had bought it for the fat cat and he was just terrified of it for some reason!


----------



## Fallenrose (9 September 2013)

Well, I bought a couple of treat balls and a green tower slow feeder, and Maurice has lost 300g since he was last weighed (maybe 6 or 7 months ago)! Gigi worked them out straight away, but Maurice was a little reluctant at first. They both seem to have got the hang of them now though!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (9 September 2013)

Thank you for the update, and glad to hear about the weight loss.


----------



## FubsyMog (9 September 2013)

We have one for our weight-problem cat. She worked it out fairly quickly and does use it, but then she IS very greedy! She is like a little furry bulldozer pushing it around. She does give me a look of disgust when the food is put into it instead of her bowl mind you!


----------



## linperrie (13 September 2013)

Got one for our 2 New cats. Neither cared at all!


----------



## Fallenrose (14 September 2013)

FubsyMog said:



			She does give me a look of disgust when the food is put into it instead of her bowl mind you!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, this was what Maurice did at first! Gigi just got on with it, but Maurice was highly offended that his biscuits didn't just go in his bowl!


----------

